# Jon boat set



## Amairi1 (Apr 30, 2018)

What's the best way to put seats in a 10ft Jon Boat I tire of sitting real low 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 30, 2018)

You can try a clamp on. One of my buddies uses a plastic lawn chair that straddles the bench. Works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amairi1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> You can try a clamp on. One of my buddies uses a plastic lawn chair that straddles the bench. Works great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at the clamps today and was wondering if they were any good. I was also looking at the stand






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 30, 2018)

10’ boat is pretty tippy as is. The higher you get the tippier it’s gonna get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amairi1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> 10’ boat is pretty tippy as is. The higher you get the tip pier it’s gonna get.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok glad you told me that

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Apr 30, 2018)

If you go with a clamp on, make sure it has some type of brackets around the front and rear bars that hold it in place. They don't need to be that big, just something to keep it from shifting and possibly dumping you overboard.


----------



## Amairi1 (Apr 30, 2018)

overboard said:


> If you go with a clamp on, make sure it has some type of brackets around the front and rear bars that hold it in place. They don't need to be that big, just something to keep it from shifting and possibly dumping you overboard.


Ok thanks for that information 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaugh (May 1, 2018)

Size a piece of 5/8" plywood that will give you a nice floor between the rear and middle seat.

Then mount your chair to the center of that piece of plywood..... That will put you more in the center of the boat, and will be easy to remove when you don't need it...




cover the board with carpet, and tack some of this on the bottom to keep it from moving:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Hold-Plus-Rug-Gripper-Pad/20660295?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=192&adid=22222222227015440728&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=80427185809&wl4=pla-177661403089&wl5=9013132&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=20660295&wl13=192&veh=sem


----------



## overboard (May 1, 2018)

Amairi1 said:


> overboard said:
> 
> 
> > If you go with a clamp on, make sure it has some type of brackets around the front and rear bars that hold it in place. They don't need to be that big, just something to keep it from shifting and possibly dumping you overboard.



Ok thanks for that information 

I took my screen name from on of them! I twisted to get the net in a buddies boat, the clamp on seat shifted to the side, and I went into a river backwards at night in the blink of an eye! Oh well, you could always change your screen name to overboard II! #-o :lol: 
I had one secured on a boat that I owned, never had a problem with that one.


----------



## Amairi1 (May 1, 2018)

Can anyone post any pictures 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moecarama (May 1, 2018)

I used this seat slider bracket for the rear seat and a military ammo can for the front seat; it's also functions as the battery box.


----------



## DANZIG (May 5, 2018)

I have my 10 ft-er set up for car-topping if needed. 

Before the accident I used lawn chairs, Nice and comfy but one day while drift fishing a small river my boat mate got snagged and I foolishly attempted to swing her back upstream to save the rig. Boat mate was not ready for that, his lawn chair tipped, he tipped, the boat tipped. (hooray for flotation foam!) Other than a loss of some gear we came out OK but lesson learned about lawn chairs.

Will not help you with height but now I use Stadium Chairs similar to these https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stansport-Folding-Stadium-Seat-with-Arms/10154040

Not the most comfortable of seats but they do provide some back support and don't weigh much more than a popcorn fart.


----------

